# In a panic!!



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

okay so I mixed my own feed for my drill backs but I always used their bowl to scoop their food so now the mix I used for the is contaminated!! UGH!

I need to buy something already mixed, anyone know where I can buy online? I'm in quite a hurry since they are coming on Tuesday, there is no feed store around me that carries any pigeon feed at all.

Also my mix is missing some things that where in obtainable.

Please help me out, I searched google all night but to no aval, there are tones of sites but none sell retail online!!

I wish somebody sold pigeon feed here, I'm quite desperate for a super high quality feed.

Also 10lbs would be best if it's ordered online because shipping with be cheaper...

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> okay so I mixed my own feed for my drill backs but I always used their bowl to scoop their food so now the mix I used for the is contaminated!! UGH!
> 
> I need to buy something already mixed, anyone know where I can buy online? I'm in quite a hurry since they are coming on Tuesday, there is no feed store around me that carries any pigeon feed at all.
> 
> ...


Here you go....... http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/feed.html
Where are you located that there are no feed and grain stores?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

drill backs?? Are you getting another pair of frillbacks???
You can buy feed online, as indicated above. Where do you buy feed for your horses etc.? Can they not order pigeon feed if they don't already carry it (?).


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

If you have an 'AGWAY' near you, they have their own pigeon mix. That's what I get. Also, anyone that carries 'Blue Seal', they have a pigeon mix also.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Well there are a ton of feed and grain stores due to all the cattle and horses here but they wOnt order me pigeon feed because there isnt a high enough demand...


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

No lol I'm not getting more frillbacks, I used my iPhone to make this thread and it auto corrects everything. I bought a pair of Indian Fantails.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Woodnative said:


> drill backs?? Are you getting another pair of frillbacks???
> You can buy feed online, as indicated above. Where do you buy feed for your horses etc.? Can they not order pigeon feed if they don't already carry it (?).


She's saying she used their bowl to mix the feed when she had them. So now it's contaminated and she needs new feed for the new birds


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> No lol I'm not getting more frillbacks, I used my iPhone to make this thread and it auto corrects everything. I bought a pair of Indian Fantails.


Where are you located by the way? Might be able to find a nearby racing club. Usually someone sells good feed wherever there's a club. But it's just a person or the club itself so it goes unnoticed unless you know about them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you might try one of these pellets on this site and go to the grocery and get pop corn, dried green peas, lentels, barley and then some safflower seeds and mix it for them . add a few seeds from the pet store like millet or canary seed even some wild bird seeds and you should have a decent mix.. try the pellets mixed in and in a seperate bowl to see if they show interest..when they try the pellet from the jedds.. you can slowley take away the grain and pea mix and just feed the pellet if it convient to order it from them.
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Cage-&-Aviary-Extruded-Food-cln-Pellets,-Corn-(Pigeons)/Categories.bok


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, I went to Ruckers and they talked me into purina green pellets since they wot be living outside...anybody know how to get them to eat these balls??

Thanks!!


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Okay, I went to Ruckers and they talked me into purina green pellets since they wot be living outside...anybody know how to get them to eat these balls??
> 
> Thanks!!


HI! We just recently switched from seeds to pellets. Our pigeons (homers, pigmy pouters and classic old frills) had no problem with the switch at all. I was planning on phasing in the pellets but we were at our local fair when we ran out of seed. A feed supplier was there and sold us a bag of game bird conditioner. We used that until I found a local place that sold Purina pellets. I went with the gold and the pigeons seem to love it. They eat it all up and there is never any waste. When we fed seed there was always unwanted seeds all over the loft floor. We no longer have that problem and I think our birds look even better being on the pellets.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!! Thank you for the info, do I still need to supply grit?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mtripOH said:


> HI! We just recently switched from seeds to pellets. Our pigeons (homers, pigmy pouters and classic old frills) had no problem with the switch at all. I was planning on phasing in the pellets but we were at our local fair when we ran out of seed. A feed supplier was there and sold us a bag of game bird conditioner. We used that until I found a local place that sold Purina pellets. I went with the green and the pigeons seem to love it. They eat it all up and there is never any waste. When we fed seed there was always unwanted seeds all over the loft floor. We no longer have that problem and I think our birds look even better being on the pellets.


the nutriblend system is designed to be blended with the gold as well..the green may be too high of a protein. I would think the directions and information is on the bag. when switching to pellets with birds who have never seen them they may not eat them if they are not given with the grains at first...I know of one that straved to death when someone else was looking after their bird and did not know the bird did not recognise them as food..so it may be good to ask the owner if they ever been fed a pellet diet before. here is the information for the purina nutriblend pellets.. you will have to buy the gold as well. you should always transfer different feeds slowly to cause less digestive upset.

quoted from online:

" Purina Mills NutriBlend Green Pigeon Feed

-The two-product feeding system that lets you regulate the levels of protein and carbohydrates.


The NutriBlend Feeding System represents a revolutionary breakthrough in pigeon nutrition. The NutriBlend System involves two products: Purina NutriBlend Green and Gold. NutriBlend Green is a high protein (and lower energy) diet. NutriBlend Gold is a high energy (and lower protein) diet. By blending the two products, you regulate the protein and energy levels of your birds' diet, while maintaining optimum levels of all other nutrients.

-Purina Nutribit particles

The Purina Nutribit is a durable, palatable particle that represents a revolutionary new product form. Shaped like natural grains, each Nutribit is fortified with all the vitamins and minerals your birds require. And since Nutribit particles are harder than pellets, you'll notice less fine material at the bottom of the bag.


How and When to Feed:
Feed to pigeons as much as will be consumed in 20-30 minutes twice daily. Designed to be blended as needed with Nutriblend Gold to achieve suggested feeding programs depending upon the type of bird, age of bird, season and situation. Supply fresh, clean water at all times.


Important Notes: 

1. Do not feed extra trace mineral supplements (i.e., health grit) since this will produce excessively loose droppings. Plain grit and oyster shell may be fed, but are not necessary.
2 Feeding extra grain will dilute NutriBlend's scientifically balanced nutrition, so grain supplementation is not recommended.
3. The natural ingredients in NutriBlend products may cause variation in dropping color."


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

"Designed to be blended as needed with Nutriblend Gold to achieve suggested feeding programs depending upon the type of bird, age of bird, season and situation"

talked with purina and they said it is not required to feed both gold and green.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I tried switching to Purina Pellets a couple of years ago, my birds wouldn't eat them


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Well they are getting a grain, pellet blend right now and be is sending me a haggis full of it to slowly switch them, I'm a nervous wreck


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

I corrected my earlier post. We are feeding gold and not the green. After consulting with a few fliers we felt the green was too high in protein for maintenance. We will incorporate the green with the gold for breeding season. Hopefully the pigeons will forgive us for switching to a feed they seem to enjoy.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

What? They told me green is for everyday and the gold was for breeding... I'm confused!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> What? They told me green is for everyday and the gold was for breeding... I'm confused!


Someone at Purina is contradicting what the feeding instructions on the bag says? They will sure eat the gold before they eat the green


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> What? They told me green is for everyday and the gold was for breeding... I'm confused!


Gee, maybe I got my "G" confused.  I will go double check what I have. Sorry, I seem to be adding to the confusion.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Well they are getting a grain, pellet blend right now and be is sending me a haggis full of it to slowly switch them, I'm a nervous wreck


If their eating pellets now, they should be fine. Mine never had pellets before and weren't interested in them at all! I feed Agway, Baymore and Blue Seal (whichever one I can get on sale because they run $36. for 50# and I get 5 bags a month!), then I add wild mix, safflower and peanut hearts to it. I guess mine just didn't want to give up their favorite Pellets would have been alot cheaper, but they weren't having any part of it!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> "Designed to be blended as needed with Nutriblend Gold to achieve suggested feeding programs depending upon the type of bird, age of bird, season and situation"
> 
> talked with purina and they said it is not required to feed both gold and green.


The green is 18% protein. they don't need that much protein when not feeding babies. the gold is 14% which is at a level that is better for their main feed or the feed they are fed most of the time. 

protein and kidney function.: quote

". The job of the kidneys is to remove toxic waste materials from the body. The kidney tissue can be damaged by infections. It can also be killed by hard work! In other words, if the levels of toxic materials are very high, the kidney may be damaged. When protein is broken down in the body the kidneys have to remove the waste material. In birds the most obvious of these is the white "uric acid" portion of the droppings. Other waste is in the liquid urine which is also produced by the kidneys.

So, if the protein level in the diet is very high the kidneys may be damaged by overwork. When the kidneys cannot remove all the uric acid the body also removes them from the blood by depositing them as crystals. When the are deposited in the joints they cause the painful symptoms of gout. At necropsy they are often seen as white crystals all over the internal organs. This is called visceral gout."


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Samantha,

Whom ever you are speaking to about these pellets does not know what they are saying. Sorry but it is true.

Others here are giving you the correct answers. Hang up your phone and listen to the people here. There are many many posts on this forum about Purina Green and Gold. Using the search function will find them. You can also Google Purina Gold. It would not hurt you or your bird to actually read the bag.

Take care and best of luck.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The thing is this feed was designed for racing homers and their keepers to make the art of mixing feeds easier. most pet birds don't need the feed mixed unless they are feeding babies, In that case if the time came you wanted to let them hatch a round of young if you have the space they would require a higher protein feed...after the babies are weaned on maturing the feed can go back to the maintenance feed with the lower protein. Also it may be good to seperate the 50lb bag into zip locks and keep it in your fridge as 50lbs will last a very long time for just two birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Separating the feed and keeping it in your fridge is a really good idea, as you will have 50 lbs. for a very long time.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I did read the bag and it says it can be fed without the gold. I'm getting some gold too though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Purina Mills NutriBlend Green Pigeon Feed
-The two-product feeding system that lets you regulate the levels of protein and carbohydrates.

The NutriBlend Feeding System represents a revolutionary breakthrough in pigeon nutrition. The NutriBlend System involves two products: Purina NutriBlend Green and Gold. NutriBlend Green is a high protein (and lower energy) diet. NutriBlend Gold is a high energy (and lower protein) diet. By blending the two products, you regulate the protein and energy levels of your birds' diet, while maintaining optimum levels of all other nutrients.

http://www.lumber2.com/Purina-Mills-NutriBlend-Green-Pigeon-Feed-p/pm0001812.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I did read the bag and it says it can be fed without the gold. I'm getting some gold too though.


we know it can be fed however the keeper wants to do it..the green it too high a protien for maintenance feeding.. they should get the gold for most of the time.. did you not read my last post?
This hen won't be ready for any babies for awhile esp with winter coming on..so next spring if you're wanting or have room for two more pigeons and want them to hatch young..get the green and add it then take away the gold and just feed the green during the time they are sitting and feeding the young.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I misread your post spirit, my mistake, they will get one full green day because the gold was a special order but they rush delivered it so it'll be here Wednesday afternoon.

Thanks for all the info.

If they do have babies I am not keeping them, I'm going to offer them to other people.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I misread your post spirit, my mistake, they will get one full green day because the gold was a special order but they rush delivered it so it'll be here Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> *If they do have babies I am not keeping them, I'm going to offer them to other people.*


LOL, You say that NOW! Just wait until you see the little cuties.......They won't be going anywhere


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, You say that NOW! Just wait until you see the little cuties.......They won't be going anywhere


I agree! Especially baby fans.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I agree! Especially baby fans.


yes that is funny!.. esp with those gorgeouse birds.. I would want to keep any young from them.. just to add it is ok for them to be on the green for a spell.. don't sweat it..it is just for a long period of time that high protein feed should not be given.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, good, should I do a 50/50 mix or what??

Shh don't tell my husband!!! I LOVE babies lol.
I really won't be able to keep any until I am moved and have a loft ),: but after that lol, they're MINE!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Okay, good, should I do a 50/50 mix or what??
> 
> Shh don't tell my husband!!! I LOVE babies lol.
> I really won't be able to keep any until I am moved and have a loft ),: but after that lol, they're MINE!!!


I would just give the gold. if and when you want them to hatch their eggs start mixing the green in slowly untill it is all the green.. they will need the up to 18% protein it has then.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright, thanks again for the info!!


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Go to purgaingrain.com this is high quality very clean pigeon feed. Will be delivered by UPS, it might be a little expensive but it's a very nice way to buy your feed.
Norm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Awfully expensive to ship 40 or 50 lbs. of seed.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought the purina nutriblend system, they love it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I bought the purina nutriblend system, they love it!


That's great. Glad they like it.


----------

